# selbstgemachte Bratwurst platzt



## Lumina (30. Juni 2020)

Hallo miteinander,

ich hoffe auf Hilfe. Ich habe das 1. Mal Bratwürste selbst gemacht

Rezept 1: 25% Kalbsschulter und 75% Schweinebauch

Rezept 2: 35% Schweinebauch und 65% Schweineschulter

jeweils zzgl. Gewürze

mein Problem, beide Wurstsorten platzen bei Braten oder Grillen (Anpieken hat nicht geholfen) ich habe beide Male das angefrorene Fleisch durch die 2mm Scheibe gewolft, dann gewürzt und durch die 2mm Scheibe in Schweinedarm (Kal. 26/28) gepresst. Die Rohlinge waren sehr weich und ließen sich gut wickeln. Ich habe kein Eis verwendet.

Wo liegt mein Fehler?

 vielen Dank vorweg


----------



## Kochtopf (30. Juni 2020)

hattest du den darm beim befüllen bereits angebunden, so dass sich Luftblasen festsetzen konnten?


----------



## ollidi (30. Juni 2020)

Vielleicht - oder ganz bestimmt - kann Boardie @Riesenangler weiterhelfen.


----------



## ralle (30. Juni 2020)

oder zu fest gestopft ?


----------



## Riesenangler (30. Juni 2020)

Und da ist er auch schon. Aaalso. Möglichkeiten gibt es da mehrere. Zum einen gefrostetes Fleisch. Wenn es geht verzichte darauf. Denn Frostfleisch kann sein eigenes Wasser nicht mehr halten und gibt es dann im Garprozess in die Zwischenräume zwischen den Fleischzellen ab, wo es sich durch die Hitze bedingt ausdehnt, zu Kochen beginnt und dann den Darm knackt.
Zu fest gestopft. Auch hier kommt es zu einer hitzebedingten Volumenvergrößerung der Masse im Darm und der Darm platzt. 
Luft in der Masse. Auch hier dehnt sich die Luft aus und knackt dir den Darm. 
Fremdwasser oder Eis oder Milchzugabe. Ganz heikel, wenn man nicht mit Cutterhilfsmittel arbeitet. 
Zu hoher Fettanteil, das gleiche Spiel wie bereits oben genannt. Viel zu heiß gegrillt kann auch sein.
Oder, oder, oder.


----------



## gründler (30. Juni 2020)

Gabs neulich nen Video bei yt. zu, die Wurst 12 Std in Milch legen dann platzt die net mehr.

lg


----------



## Riesenangler (30. Juni 2020)

gründler schrieb:


> Gabs neulich nen Video bei yt. zu, die Wurst 12 Std in Milch legen dann platzt die net mehr.
> 
> lg


Wüsste nicht was das bringen soll?


----------



## gründler (30. Juni 2020)

Siehe selbst....






Ist nicht auf meinem Mist usw.

lg


----------



## Andal (30. Juni 2020)

Das mit der Milch kenne ich auch nur von den G'schwollnen (Kalbsbrätwurst, ohne Haut), damit sie gleichmäßiger braun werden.


----------



## Riesenangler (30. Juni 2020)

Bei Gallileo, wird auch viel Bullshit gezeigt und behauptet.


----------



## Jan_Cux (30. Juni 2020)

Besonders wenn der Jumbo an der Reihe ist...


----------



## hans21 (1. Juli 2020)

Hm, ich hab von der Mutter gelernt dafür die frische Bratwurst in der Pfanne  erst in fingerhoch Wasser anzugaren und wenn das Wasser verkocht ist  Schmalz dazu zu geben.


----------



## Lumina (1. Juli 2020)

erst Mal Dank für die Anmerkungen und Hinweise. Ich geh mal konkret drauf ein. Vielleicht hilfts ja jemand anders auch.
Also keine Luftblasen drin und zu fest gestopft denke ich auch nicht. Sie waren wunderbar labberig und ließen sich gut wickeln. Mit den angefrorenen Fleisch war vielleicht nicht eindeutig ausgedrückt. Das Fleisch war beim 1. wolfen angefroren, wurde dann mit dem gewolften Bauchfleisch (nicht angefroren) gemischt und gewürzt. Als es in den Darm kam, war nichts mehr  gefroren. Fremdwasser oder Milch war auch nicht. zu hoher Fettanteil, weiß ich nicht, wieviel ist den richtig? Die Milchmethode schiebe ich erst Mal zurück. Hilft überbrühen vor dem Grillen?


----------



## Andal (1. Juli 2020)

Als die fränkischen Metzger die Würschte noch original fett und herzhaft machten, haben wir sie immer erst gebrüht, etwas angestochen und auslaufen lassen. Heute, wo alles "unheimlisch leischt und cremisch" ist, kann man sie direkt auf den Rost legen. Geplatzt ist so nix und so nix. Nur heute schmecken sie wie angebrannte Bierfuizl...!


----------



## yukonjack (1. Juli 2020)

Ich mag geplatzte Würstchen


----------



## Andal (1. Juli 2020)

yukonjack schrieb:


> Ich mag geplatzte Würstchen


Vom Grill gehts ja noch, aber "Brühwurst mit Reissverschluss" ... brrrrr!


----------



## Lajos1 (1. Juli 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Als die fränkischen Metzger die Würschte noch original fett und herzhaft machten, haben wir sie immer erst gebrüht, etwas angestochen und auslaufen lassen. Heute, wo alles "unheimlisch leischt und cremisch" ist, kann man sie direkt auf den Rost legen. Geplatzt ist so nix und so nix. Nur heute schmecken sie wie angebrannte Bierfuizl...!



Hallo,

die guten fränkischen Bratwürste bekommt man heute auch noch . Sind eh die besten, obwohl bei den Thüringern kann man auch Glück haben und erwischt wirklich gute. Natürlich nicht aus der Tiefkühtruhe im Supermarkt, weder sind da gute "Fränkische" noch gute "Thüringer" zu finden .

Bratwurst Heil

Lajos


----------



## Tikey0815 (1. Juli 2020)

Also mir wär das Wurscht, ich ess auch geplatzte, geschälte, pürierte Bratwurst, Bratwurscht iss einfach Leckär  (irgendwoher klingt die S***bacher Melodie)


----------



## Andal (1. Juli 2020)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> die guten fränkischen Bratwürste bekommt man heute auch noch . Sind eh die besten, obwohl bei den Thüringern kann man auch Glück haben und erwischt wirklich gute. Natürlich nicht aus der Tiefkühtruhe im Supermarkt, weder sind da gute "Fränkische" noch gute "Thüringer" zu finden .
> 
> ...


Als Frangge in Franggn tut man sich da halt auch etwas leichter, als ein rein Bratwurschteinkaufsreisender.


----------



## Riesenangler (1. Juli 2020)

Mir schmeckt meine, die ich selber herstelle mit am besten. Nix Franken oder Thüringen. Preußische.


----------



## Andal (1. Juli 2020)

Riesenangler schrieb:


> Mir schmeckt meine, die ich selber herstelle mit am besten. Nix Franken oder Thüringen. Preußische.


Variatio delectat ... die Vielfalt macht den Geschmack!


----------



## Lajos1 (1. Juli 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Als Frangge in Franggn tut man sich da halt auch etwas leichter, als ein rein Bratwurschteinkaufsreisender.



Hallo,

wenns Dich mal nach Franggn verschlägt: der Metzger in Schornweisach (Aischgrund) hatte absolute Spitzenbratwürste. Und der Metzger in Sugenheim (Ehegrund) hat sehr gute Stadtwürste (mittellfränkische Spezialität), weiß und rot.

Gruß

Lajos (hobbymäßiger Metzgereisachverständiger )


----------



## Andal (1. Juli 2020)

Ist fix notiert!


----------



## Andal (1. Juli 2020)

Mezzgerei Boggnsagg aaf Andenne Bayjern......

"Dou Erna, wou issns Hirn?"
"Dou, wo's imma is!"
"Des glaab ich ned!"


----------



## Lumina (2. Juli 2020)

Riesenangler schrieb:


> Mir schmeckt meine, die ich selber herstelle mit am besten. Nix Franken oder Thüringen. Preußische.


Mach doch mal ein Rezept hier rein, büdde. Für Hobbywurstler


----------



## Riesenangler (4. Juli 2020)

Na gut. Super simpel, kann jeder.
Chillie/Fenchel Bratwurst. Schweineschulter und magerer S-Bauch im verhältnis1/5 bis 1/7. Würfeln. Dann mit 18bis 20 Gramm Kochsalz!!!!!!!!!!!, 1en Gramm Chillies gemahlen und zwei Gramm Fenchelkörner aufs Kilo würzen. Mehrere Stunden möglichst Kühl ziehen lassen. Wolfen und anschließend gut durchmengen und durchwalken bis eine gleichmäßige Bindung da ist. Locker aber Luftfrei stopfen, damit man die noch gut abdrehen kann. Und das wars. Achtung, muss gegrillt oder gebraten werden, denn nur durch die Röstaromen schmeckt die Wurst.


----------



## Andal (4. Juli 2020)

Kann man statt dem Fenchel auch was anderes nehmen? Z.B. Nelkenpfeffer!?


----------



## Blueser (4. Juli 2020)

Mir als Thüringer rollen sich gerade die Zehennägel hoch, Fenchel in der Bratwurst ...


----------



## Riesenangler (5. Juli 2020)

Experimentiert doch einfach. Aber im Prinzip reicht al würzung Salz, Pfeffer, Kümmel und Majoran voll aus.


----------



## Minimax (5. Juli 2020)

Ich hab das Problem umgangen, indem ich nur noch Steaks esse.
Hg
Mimimax


----------



## Kay1 (5. Juli 2020)

Vegetarische Gerichte lassen sich hervorragend aufwerten, wenn sie vor dem servieren durch eine Grillwurst ersetzt werden


----------



## Lumina (13. Juli 2020)

So den Bratwurstnichtplatztest hab ich am WE durchgeführt.
Variante 1: die aufgetauten Würste 20min in ca. 80°C heisses Wasser- Ergebnis- keine geplatzt
Variante 2:  die aufgetauten Würste 40min in kalte Milch gelegt- Ergebnis- auch keine geplatzt
Jetzt hab ich die Wahl, aber wenigsten ab jetzt keine explodierten Würste auf dem Grill.


----------



## Riesenangler (13. Juli 2020)

Toppppp. Tip. Lass die Würste im Wasser nicht ganz so heiß brühen. Denn wenn der Darm mal nicht ganz so gut ist, ist halt ein Naturprodukt, dann platzen die die Würste schon beim Brühen. 74 Grad reichen völlig. Und ich brühe sogar nur mit 72 Grad. Und dann sind die je nach Kaliber auch schon in 15 Minuten durch.


----------



## susifisch (28. Oktober 2020)

Vielleicht nicht so fest reinstopfen und kleine Löcher machen? Damit heiße Luft entweichen kann...


----------



## susifisch (28. Oktober 2020)

Lumina schrieb:


> So den Bratwurstnichtplatztest hab ich am WE durchgeführt.
> Variante 1: die aufgetauten Würste 20min in ca. 80°C heisses Wasser- Ergebnis- keine geplatzt
> Variante 2:  die aufgetauten Würste 40min in kalte Milch gelegt- Ergebnis- auch keine geplatzt
> Jetzt hab ich die Wahl, aber wenigsten ab jetzt keine explodierten Würste auf dem Grill.


Tolle Tipps! Habe nie daran gedacht)) Bei mir platzen die Würstchen immer


----------

